

Need to hire Pro iPad developer ASAP - jessica_moyer

Need some help. Have a programmer who has bailed and left me empty handed after months of delays. Really need to get my client at least a "beta" version on a development iPad this week to win back their confidence.<p>What we need is very simple for "version A". Basically an FTP client that downloads a users whole folder and then an "overlay" for browsing the folders and underlying PDF files.<p>If anyone out there is interested would love to hear from you ASAP!
======
mmic82
Do you still need someone? I can probably help. I can testflight you a quick
demo I put together. Contact me by email (in my profile).

